# My First litter grown



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's my first litter, the start of my line. All grown and I'm loving what colors/combinations I got!  3 does and 2 bucks. Born 9/29/13. Mother is a RY piebald standard coat. Father is a dove, longer coat. Long haired babies fur is much longer than his!

RY standard coat doe, Pika!

















Dove Pied, Long hair doe. She's too cute


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

RY piebald long hair doe, My little lion 

















Dove standard buck, Oden (my boyfriends got dibs on this one)


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

And this is GusGus, my keeper Dove standard buck  Biggest of the litter!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Love there tiny ears! I had doe once who had the smallest ears I'd ever had.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Gorgeous. Very very nice. :love


----------



## Carlie (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness, how cute are those fully long hairs!!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Awwh they are so gorgeous


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

They are beautiful and adorable!


----------

